
Pythagorean Theorem proof in a 2100 year old Chinese book - iamzlatan
http://fermatslibrary.com/s/pythagorean-theorem-proof-in-zhoubi-suanjing#email-newsletter
======
douche
So... considerably after Pythagoras died? Roughly in an era where there was
considerable trade between the European Mediterranean and India and beyond -
to the extent that Pliny, presaging similar arguments about the India and
China trade a millennia and a half later, claimed that Rome was beggaring
itself importing foreign baubles.

Goods and ideas have always flowed back and forth across Eurasia.

